# Crescent Lake Catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know you're not allowed to fish the lake but just curious as to if anyone has heard of catfish coming from the lake?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to live on that lake. Huge bass, bluegill, pickerel, and some prehistoric looking carp. But never saw any catfish. Someone else may have some insight. On the other side of where the dam used to be, there were alligator gar as well.


----------

